
Alexa, shut up: Raging against the new machines - MilnerRoute
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/22/technology/culture/personal-voice-assistants-anger/index.html
======
cypherpundit
"Venting at machines could lead to a "coarsening of how people treat each
other"....except that Siri always gets shocked and offended when I curse, so
Siri is actually DE-coarsening my behavior, in a way....

